# Google- Kefir: It does a body good - nwitimes.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Kefir: It does a body good**nwitimes.com*Drinking kefir is good for those with *irritable bowel syndrome*, because it introduces good bacteria to the intestines and relieves constipation. It can also help rid the body of bad yeast and bacteria. Lifeway, a maker of commercial kefir, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

